# Pine eo vs. Balsam Fir Needle Oil



## ilovedoxies

Bought some Balsam Fir Needle oil a while back on sale at GNC, it smells just like a pine tree.  

Bought some Pine eo from an internet supplier and it smells like pine sol  cleaner.  

Hummm.... I'll never understand all this.


----------



## Lindy

I am thinking *Balsam Fir *is actually Abies Balsamea (Canadian Balsam) which is part of the pine family.  It's actions in aromatherapy are Antiseptic, antitussive (Capable of relieving or suppressing coughing), astringant, cicatrisant (To heal or become healed by the formation of scar tissue), diuretic, expectorant, purgarive, regulatory, nerve sedative, tonic & vulnerary (A remedy used in healing or treating wounds. Any preparation, plant or drug used in the cure of wounds).

There are 3 different types of Pine EO and each have their own set of actions so you would need to look it up according to the INCI name to find out what it does.  I can tel  you that it is different from Balsam Fir.

HTH


----------



## ilovedoxies

I loved the balsam fir, the pine oil eh not so much.  What do you do w/soap that smells like pine sol?


----------



## Lindy

LOL sell it - there are people who love that fragrance....

I don't tend to use much EO in my soaps because if I am looking for scent I would rather use an FO and save EO's for where they will actually have all of the therapeutic value intact.  So I use them in lotions, creams, massage oils, etc.


----------



## anissa_mathias

It difference the smell has to do with the chemical make-up of the oil.  Balsam fir has esters and alcohols in its make-up that Pine does not.


----------



## Woodi

I have both eo's, like the fir, not the pine sol. But mixing them together, and adding a bit of orange, or eucalyptus, or peppermint disguises the "pine sol". 

I especially like fir + orange eo.


----------



## ilovedoxies

I'll have to give that a try Woodi.


----------

